# looking for 10g hood



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

I'm starting up a 10 gallon shrimp tank, and am wondering if any one has a lid/hood laying around they want to get out of the closet... I don't might paying a little for it. but i can't just paying $35.00 for one( yeah that's petsmart price).... or even there special 10g with hood 26.99 . so i guess i can ask some questions about shrimp here too.

will I need to have a heater? will I need must lighting for the plants. i'm thinking of just a desk top lamp with a spiral compact bulb, and a cheap 25-50w heater. and a small hob filter.


----------



## Vildayyan2003 (Jul 16, 2011)

You can have my plastic 10g lid bro. Its the simplest Topfin, cheapo.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

Vildayyan2003 said:


> You can have my plastic 10g lid bro. Its the simplest Topfin, cheapo.


really? :cheer2: / what are you going to do for lighting on your 10g? 
what city are you in, when could I pick it up?


----------



## Vildayyan2003 (Jul 16, 2011)

I live in South Irving across the street from Tanya2000 but I work at the Sam's Club in Addison. I can bring it to work anytime man.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

Vildayyan2003 said:


> I live in South Irving across the street from Tanya2000 but I work at the Sam's Club in Addison. I can bring it to work anytime man.


so Basicly down the road the road from DNA, you're only be a 20-30 mins from my place of living then.
cool, i could stop by sam club then.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

Found, thanks.


----------

